# SKIING: Killington, Vermont - Friday, 11/21



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay. Time to put in a V Day. This is contingent on a few things:
They're open
Chute is open
Chute is ungroomed
It's not raining
I could push to Friday, 11/21 if need be. Who else is down?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll see you there on Saturday 11/15


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll see you there on Saturday 11/15



No you won't. Do you get no vacation time?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

In!  Though, if those conditions are met the week before I may consider going then instead.  I want to effing ski... ASAP!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay. Time to put in a V Day. This is contingent on a few things:
> They're open
> Chute is open
> Chute is ungroomed
> ...



You're way too picky...what if it's just the run on the front side..Canyon-Standard???  You should be happy to just ski,..anyway maybe I'll be there..I have alot more vacation time than last year at this time..but seriously Greg.,.do you ever ski on weekends???   All the PASR days are on weekends..I'm going to plan some AlpineZone days on the weekends as well..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> No you won't. Do you get no vacation time?



it's minimal until I've hit two years with the company, which is next May.  2009-2010 winter I should be able to grab 4-5 midweek days.  Like your want/need to spend weekends with the fam, the minimal vaca time I get is spent with the lady......deposits


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> it's minimal until I've hit two years with the company, which is next May.  2009-2010 winter I should be able to grab 4-5 midweek days.  Like your want/need to spend weekends with the fam, the minimal vaca time I get is spent with the lady......deposits



DeadHead if the 15th is opening day at Mount Snow I'll be there..and for Sunday as well..I don't need an ungroomed bump run..I just want to ski..even if it's raining.,.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay. Time to put in a V Day. This is contingent on a few things:
> They're open
> Chute is open
> Chute is ungroomed
> ...



In


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd be down for opening day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> DeadHead if the 15th is opening day at Mount Snow I'll be there..and for Sunday as well..I don't need an ungroomed bump run..I just want to ski..even if it's raining.,.



could be possible.  I may be at the River or Sugarloaf that weekend anyhow.  I plan on hitting the Warren Miller film for lift tickets


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're way too picky...what if it's just the run on the front side..Canyon-Standard???  You should be happy to just ski,..anyway maybe I'll be there..I have alot more vacation time than last year at this time..but seriously Greg.,.do you ever ski on weekends???   All the PASR days are on weekends..I'm going to plan some AlpineZone days on the weekends as well..



Probably more spoiled than picky. Last year's AZ gathering at Snow was stellar with the conditions on Chute. I usually only ski 1-2 days in November. If I'm going to burn a V day, it has to be a bit more than Canyon-Standard. That would entertain me for 2 or 3 hours. I'd rather save the V Day for rad bumps in the spring.

I ski many Saturdays....with my daughter at Sundown. I'll ski Sundays here and there with my father-in-law, or Sunday nights at Sundown. I get a lot of vacation time and I burn a lot of it on Friday ski days. It seems the AZers I ski with most can swing it too.



deadheadskier said:


> it's minimal until I've hit two years with the company, which is next May.  2009-2010 winter I should be able to grab 4-5 midweek days.  Like your want/need to spend weekends with the fam, the minimal vaca time I get is spent with the lady......deposits



Gotcha. And I get it. I thought you had more time in the with the co. It seems like you've been hating' on the Friday gatherings forever now... :razz: Maybe next season...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gotcha. And I get it. I thought you had more time in the with the co. It seems like you've been hating' on the Friday gatherings forever now... :razz: Maybe next season...



if I do make a Friday it will be late season, prime conditions...not WROD.  still hopin' to make one of the Sundown comps though to meet everyone and most likely get my ass kicked


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> could be possible.  I may be at the River or Sugarloaf that weekend anyhow.  I plan on hitting the Warren Miller film for lift tickets



Cool..lets just be happy if there is any skiing that weekend..some years it's really warm in mid November..but remember November of 1997..it dumped over a foot of fresh in mid November on Stowe and Sugarbush..I got busted for poaching Domino at Sugarbush..,"Sorry Mr. Patroller I thought that rope meant the trail was reserved for me"...lol


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 9, 2008)

14th 21st all work for me.


----------



## hardline (Oct 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're way too picky...what if it's just the run on the front side..Canyon-Standard???  You should be happy to just ski,..anyway maybe I'll be there..I have alot more vacation time than last year at this time..but seriously Greg.,.do you ever ski on weekends???   All the PASR days are on weekends..I'm going to plan some AlpineZone days on the weekends as well..



im down it would be nice to be there on friday so it isn't as crowded and we can go fast without killing anyone. the big question is where we gona have the AZ party.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> im down it would be nice to be there on friday so it isn't as crowded and we can go fast without killing anyone. the big question is where we gona have the AZ party.



I think there will be lots of AZ parties..last year opening weekend at Mount Snow wasn't even that crowded..I could ski fast and avoid people..the Canyon-Standard run is fairly wide..I like to ease into the ski seasons..I sort of hope there aren't any bumps opening day..but push piles are fun for getting credit card air..lol


----------



## Zand (Oct 12, 2008)

I could swing 11/21, but not 11/14. I am planning on going up sometime during Veterans Day weekend if they're open.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm almost definitely in for either day . . .


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> I'm almost definitely in for either day . . .



Rad! Now this season, you and me need to get in another day besides the Mount Snow WROD day.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2008)

Just to add to the jones factor,  when I hiked up and around Mount Snow this AM, grass on chute has been cut AND the snowmaking hose has been dropped off at each spigot/gun!  Guns haven't been hooked upto to the hoses or pulled into place yet, but it won't be long now  

Absolutely amazing how much off season work Mount Snow has done/still is doing.  The semi-sad thing is that a great deal of what they've done WON'T be noticed by all but the most diehard of mountain ops/ snowmaking tech/Mount Snow "geeks"   New feeder pipes, "recycled" air/water tower guns on trails that were formerly ground guns, multiple new decks, repositioned kids program buildings, LOTS of paint, widened juntions of trails,  and oh yes 150 fan guns


----------



## hardline (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think there will be lots of AZ parties..last year opening weekend at Mount Snow wasn't even that crowded..I could ski fast and avoid people..the Canyon-Standard run is fairly wide..I like to ease into the ski seasons..I sort of hope there aren't any bumps opening day..but push piles are fun for getting credit card air..lol



ill take you word on it. lets see what happens and we'll tag team that biatch. ya i really dont want any bumps first day just high speed cruisin.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just to add to the jones factor,  when I hiked up and around Mount Snow this AM, grass on chute has been cut AND the snowmaking hose has been dropped off at each spigot/gun!  Guns haven't been hooked upto to the hoses or pulled into place yet, but it won't be long now
> 
> Absolutely amazing how much off season work Mount Snow has done/still is doing.  The semi-sad thing is that a great deal of what they've done WON'T be noticed by all but the most diehard of mountain ops/ snowmaking tech/Mount Snow "geeks"   New feeder pipes, "recycled" air/water tower guns on trails that were formerly ground guns, multiple new decks, repositioned kids program buildings, LOTS of paint, widened juntions of trails,  and oh yes 150 fan guns




We went up the Summit Local on Sunday. I was impressed with how much work had been done. It almost looked like they had done some type of blasting....or rock removal. I noticed a lot of hay/straw was laid down and small chunks of rocks under that.


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

So.....4 weeks? Sounds good to me!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2008)

Glenn said:


> We went up the Summit Local on Sunday. I was impressed with how much work had been done. It almost looked like they had done some type of blasting....or rock removal. I noticed a lot of hay/straw was laid down and small chunks of rocks under that.



All of that hay was covering up where they ran new electrical and *BIG* diameter water lines along Upper Canyon/Standard.  The hay in the Lodge/Exhibition area was covering up the impromptu work road they put in for the fan gun installation and associated electrical cable.

In all seriousness this IS the most amount of summer work that's been done at Mount Snow since The Grand Summit Hotel went in in the mid 90's and the re-alignment/movement of the base terminal of the Grand Summit Express/the base terminal of Ego Alley, Tumbleweed Triple and Sundance Triple base movement happened. 

A good chunck of the work that Mount Snow did will also go unnoticed except by habitual summer hikers and Mount Snow snowmaking + operations geeks like myself.  The 150 new fan guns in the big scheme of things is between 1/3rd and 1/2 of what they did this summer!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2008)

I kinda wish we took a trip up there earlier in the summer...to see some of the actual work being done. I would have loved to see them install one of those fan guns.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I kinda wish we took a trip up there earlier in the summer...to see some of the actual work being done. I would have loved to see them install one of those fan guns.



Here 'ya go Glenn, one of the video segments from Mount Snow's website about the installs this summer

http://www.mountsnow.com/images/video/flashvideo2.html?url=fangun_install_08.flv


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Here 'ya go Glenn, one of the video segments from Mount Snow's website about the installs this summer
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/images/video/flashvideo2.html?url=fangun_install_08.flv




Nice! That was cool! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay. Time to put in a V Day. This is contingent on a few things:
> They're open
> Chute is open
> Chute is ungroomed
> ...



I officially put in for the day off on Friday, 11/14. Bring it on!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 20, 2008)

I have off that thurs and friday...maybe snow one day and kmart another depending on when they open  (or where the best bumps are ;-) )

steve


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry...I'm not going anywhere until the baby is born.   Even then my trips will be limited.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Sorry...I'm not going anywhere until the baby is born.   Even then my trips will be limited.



You get a pass on that one.  Once it's born we expect to see you out with the kid strapped to your back though...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Once *it's* born..



nice way of putting it.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> nice way of putting it.



Well I don't know the gender, what else am I supposed to call it?  I could have called it a shemale or something, but I don't think that would be any nicer...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Well I don't know the gender, what else am I supposed to call it?  I could have called it a shemale or something, but I don't think that would be any nicer...



Calling the baby......the baby, new arrival, future ski champion is way nicer than shemale or it :wink: :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 20, 2008)

LMAO: She's going to be a future Kari Traa.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

*3 weeks!*


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> *3 weeks!*



*SICK!!!*


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2008)

You guys suck.  Big time.  

I need a freakin' babysitter...........


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys suck.  Big time.
> 
> I need a freakin' babysitter...........



You got 3 weeks to find one....


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You got 3 weeks to find one....


Somehow, I doubt I'll find someone to take a day off of work to watch the demon spawn.  I'll probably play lodge mom, though... so I can at least be there for the festivities and pretend I'm a part of it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You got 3 weeks to find one....



Maybe as a co-parent, *you *can find one. :razz:


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry dudes- only two vacation days left this year and they're pretty much spoken for. Have fun- perhaps I'll see the stragglers on the 15th.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 24, 2008)

I got it on the calendar, not that that means much in my house!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm getting excited for this. Mt. Snow says they want to have top to bottom runs open on opening day.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I'm getting excited for this. Mt. Snow says they want to have top to bottom runs open on opening day.



IIRC that's the approach they took last year as well, isn't it?


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> IIRC that's the approach they took last year as well, isn't it?



It's the goal every year, but remember that challenging fall in 2006? They were willing to download that year via the Canyon Quad.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> IIRC that's the approach they took last year as well, isn't it?




I wish I knew. I didn't get back into it until Mid January. :smash:

I think they want to have a terrain park open as well. We just need to see some consistantly cool weather up there. 

I've got my hopes up though. Last year, at our season ending ATV ride, we went up to the backside of Jimmney Peak; and they had the summit quad open. That was the last weekend of November. So I'm holding out hope for southern VT. :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I wish I knew. I didn't get back into it until Mid January. :smash:
> 
> I think they want to have a terrain park open as well. We just need to see some consistantly cool weather up there.
> 
> I've got my hopes up though. Last year, at our season ending ATV ride, we went up to the backside of Jimmney Peak; and they had the summit quad open. That was the last weekend of November. So I'm holding out hope for southern VT. :grin:



Last year they opened T2B _and_ had the terrain park open (if not on opening day then shortly after).  They also got Chute open in short order.  I forget their opening date (the 10th I think), but by the time we got there on the 12th of November the conditions were simply awesome.

I'm hoping for a repeat performance myself.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I wish I knew. I didn't get back into it until Mid January. :smash:
> 
> I think they want to have a terrain park open as well. We just need to see some consistantly cool weather up there.
> 
> I've got my hopes up though. Last year, at our season ending ATV ride, we went up to the backside of Jimmney Peak; and they had the summit quad open. That was the last weekend of November. So I'm holding out hope for southern VT. :grin:



Last season they opened with Canyon-Standard to showcase the fan gun power. I think it was shortly thereafter that they opened River Run and Chute. I think there was another run open near Carinthia with some terrain park features. The day a bunch of AZers skied there, Chute was ungroomed, and had deeeeep spongy manmade which skied great. I would expect a similar terrain roll-out this season.

Still hoping for a bumped up Chute for the 14th. That would rule it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think it was shortly thereafter that they opened River Run and Chute.



On second thought, maybe River Run wasn't open. I can't remember. They usually do that to allow access to TNF from the Canyon Quad, but they were running the summit quad from the get-go IIRC.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> On second thought, maybe River Run wasn't open. I can't remember. They usually do that to allow access to TNF from the Canyon Quad, but they were running the summit quad from the get-go IIRC.



I think River Run was open too.


----------



## Euler (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> *3 weeks!*



My countdown widget that counts the days 'till Nov 8th shows 11 DAYS!!! - Weather looks resonable right now for a good Nov 8th opening to happen. 

I'll try to hook up with one AZ group or another on one of the first couple of weekends.  Fridays are out for me, but if people get a Sat/Sun morning rondezvous worked out I'll try to find you folks.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2008)

They talked about what they wanted to open on opening day. I want to say it was on the mobile site over the weekend? Or late last week. I can't find it now. :x  I know they talked about Standard. They also talked about Deer Run and Long John since they put a bunch of fan guns on those trails in the off season. 

Sounds like they had an awesome opening last year. I can't wait to get up there again. I need to get my butt in gear and get my the bidings mounted on my twins. I can't beleive how fast the season is approaching. Not that I'm complaining. :grin:


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a stoke pic. Morning of 11/11/07 on Chute, the date before last year's gathering:







Is a repeat too much to ask? Please oh please!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's a stoke pic. Morning of 11/11/07 on Chute, the date before last year's gathering:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I just got a knot in my stomach looking at that pic. 

I REALLY hope for a repeat performance, otherwise I'm going to be disappointed.  Not to say that I won't be happy to be out on skis, but last year's first day spoiled me...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's a stoke pic. Morning of 11/11/07 on Chute, the date before last year's gathering:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That would totally deliver! I'd take that in early November.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

The view in 18 days?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Wow! That would totally deliver! I'd take that in early November.



Some more pics to get you stoked:
(All from Nov 12th)














Video:

hi-res


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


>



Who invited the gaper? :blink:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> The view in 18 days?



I was almost going to post that one, but I liked the same view with you and Pat in it for a bit of color..


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who invited the gaper? :blink:



I dunno, that was some dweeb who thought he was so cool on his brand new bump skis.  Looks like they were doing him a lot of good... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I dunno, that was some dweeb who thought he was so cool on his brand new bump skis.  Looks like they were doing him a lot of good... :roll:



No kidding. Oye vey!!! 

I clearly remember being winded like crazy that day too. I'm hoping the mountain biking this summer helps in that regard. As far as the (lack of) good skiing goes, that remains to be seen.... :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pics guys! They laid down some good snow for opening day last year. I'm getting excited!


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 28, 2008)

The first thing I'm doing when I get to work today is taking this day off.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 28, 2008)

wow those pics got me going.  although i'm sick of that nasty yellow jacket.  time for a new one.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what early season ticket rates would be for 11/14?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Anyone have any idea what early season ticket rates would be for 11/14?



I'm guessing about $50-$55


----------



## hardline (Oct 30, 2008)

so if i get this place  i will host some sort of az get together.


----------



## severine (Oct 30, 2008)

hardline said:


> so if i get this place  i will host some sort of az get together.


Woohoo!  Big party at hardline's place!!!!!   Watch out for the camera!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 30, 2008)

You getting a place up at Mount Snow, Steve?


----------



## skiing is life (Oct 31, 2008)

id really like to meet some AZers in person. i dont know if my dad would approve though.
anyway if im there on the 14th which i probably will be. ill keep an eye out for AZers.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay. Time to put in a V Day. This is contingent on a few things:
> They're open
> Chute is open
> Chute is ungroomed
> ...





Greg said:


> I officially put in for the day off on Friday, 11/14. Bring it on!



I'm going to venture a guess and assume at least the top three criteria will be met so it's time for a 2 week out roll call:

Greg


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm going to venture a guess and assume at least the top three criteria will be met so it's time for a 2 week out roll call:



Greg
bvibert


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

Tagalong....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Tagalong....



Fine, I'll go the day before and shred all the gnar before you have a chance to... :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm going to venture a guess and assume at least the top three criteria will be met so it's time for a 2 week out roll call:
> 
> Greg



Items 2 and 3 *might* be an issue.  Just a hunch, but I wouldn't be suprised at all if Mount Snow's trail roll out this year is a little different than in years past. I'd bet that ALOT of early season snowmaking resources (read as water) is focused on Carinthia for a few reasons.  1) Carinthia and it's parks/pipes are hands down going to be the #1 focus of Mount Snow and its marketing this year, and the faster they open more terrain there/the faster the parks get bigger, the more of the day-ticket buying early season park/pipe market who traditionally shows up early and in marginal conditions the'll attract and 2) The Mountain Dew/AST Tour stop at Mount Snow January 8-11.  HUGE event, national TV sameday coverage, lots of 3rd party $$ being pumped into marketing this event = BIG exposure for Mount Snow + the Deerfield Valley, so Mount Snow will be doing everything they can to make the mountain look as good as possible for this event, and that means having a HUGE superpipe and a HUGE + LONG park in place the 1st week of January - This is alot of snow that needs to be made, and hence one of the reasons why they've already started making snow for the 1/2 pipe.

As a result of this, as long as mother nature cooperates,  Chute will be in the first wave of trails rolled out,  but it wouldn't suprise if it's Thanksgiving week before that happens.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Items 2 and 3 *might* be an issue.  Just a hunch, but I wouldn't be suprised at all if Mount Snow's trail roll out this year is a little different than in years past. I'd bet that ALOT of early season snowmaking resources (read as water) is focused on Carinthia for a few reasons.  1) Carinthia and it's parks/pipes are hands down going to be the #1 focus of Mount Snow and its marketing this year, and the faster they open more terrain there/the faster the parks get bigger, the more of the day-ticket buying early season park/pipe market who traditionally shows up early and in marginal conditions the'll attract and 2) The Mountain Dew/AST Tour stop at Mount Snow January 8-11.  HUGE event, national TV sameday coverage, lots of 3rd party $$ being pumped into marketing this event = BIG exposure for Mount Snow + the Deerfield Valley, so Mount Snow will be doing everything they can to make the mountain look as good as possible for this event, and that means having a HUGE superpipe and a HUGE + LONG park in place the 1st week of January - This is alot of snow that needs to be made, and hence one of the reasons why they've already started making snow for the 1/2 pipe.
> 
> As a result of this, as long as mother nature cooperates,  Chute will be in the first wave of trails rolled out,  but it wouldn't suprise if it's Thanksgiving week before that happens.



Well - then we'll just have to hit the mighty Killington on the 14th then....


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm in for Mt. Snow . . . already got the day off work.

Trying to convince the wife to call in sick.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll have to see...it's getting busy at work as of late. However, there's a good chance I'll be up there on the 16th.


----------



## hardline (Nov 2, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> You getting a place up at Mount Snow, Steve?



its a real possibilty. for a pass and the house for the season it would come out to around 1700. the place is in bear crossing. i want to go look at it durring the az day or i might try to get up there this week to take a look at it. it would also give me a closer jumping off point for stowe durring the storms. there would be 5 others( 50/50 split boys to girls). im just kinda on the fence about it. its not stowe and i already got my pass to MC. my usual plan is ride when ever at MC and when it snows more than a foot i head to stowe. but its such a small amount of money for a huge house. at least i dont have to make a choice till after the AZ day.




drjeff said:


> Items 2 and 3 *might* be an issue.  Just a hunch, but I wouldn't be suprised at all if Mount Snow's trail roll out this year is a little different than in years past. I'd bet that ALOT of early season snowmaking resources (read as water) is focused on Carinthia for a few reasons.  1) Carinthia and it's parks/pipes are hands down going to be the #1 focus of Mount Snow and its marketing this year, and the faster they open more terrain there/the faster the parks get bigger, the more of the day-ticket buying early season park/pipe market who traditionally shows up early and in marginal conditions the'll attract and 2) The Mountain Dew/AST Tour stop at Mount Snow January 8-11.  HUGE event, national TV sameday coverage, lots of 3rd party $$ being pumped into marketing this event = BIG exposure for Mount Snow + the Deerfield Valley, so Mount Snow will be doing everything they can to make the mountain look as good as possible for this event, and that means having a HUGE superpipe and a HUGE + LONG park in place the 1st week of January - This is alot of snow that needs to be made, and hence one of the reasons why they've already started making snow for the 1/2 pipe.
> 
> As a result of this, as long as mother nature cooperates,  Chute will be in the first wave of trails rolled out,  but it wouldn't suprise if it's Thanksgiving week before that happens.



i think we should wait till midweek next week and make a call on where to got. im am down for either snow or kton. i would rather do mt snow so i can look at the house to see if i want it or not but we have to go where the snow is.


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm down with remaining flexible as far as the venue goes. Bottom line is come hell or high water, I'm skiing somewhere that day. If we get a run on TNF, then Snow is a go; otherwise, probably K-mart.


----------



## severine (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll join you guys at Snow, but if it's K-mart, that's a bit borderline for a daytrip with the kids. I don't mind playing lodge mom most of the day and only getting a few runs in. But the extra drive time to K-mart makes for a REALLY long drive with the kids in tow. And I have a free pass for Snow, whereas I'd have to pay at K-mart (which I prefer not to pay to ski there-it's more expensive than anywhere else I ski and not really worth the cost for only a few runs).


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 2, 2008)

severine said:


> I'll join you guys at Snow, but if it's K-mart, that's a bit borderline for a daytrip with the kids. I don't mind playing lodge mom most of the day and only getting a few runs in. But the extra drive time to K-mart makes for a REALLY long drive with the kids in tow.


 
+1 for me too if I'm driving up alone. I'll probably decide a day or two before.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd prefer Snow myself. No sense in traveling an extra hour for a WROD. It will be pitch dependent for me though. Whatever mountain has steeper or ungroomed terrain open gets my vote. I'm not opposed to pushing it up a week to the 21st either. It doesn't look like any snowmaking is going to happen until the weekend, at best... :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'd prefer Snow myself. No sense in traveling an extra hour for a WROD. It will be pitch dependent for me though. Whatever mountain has steeper or ungroomed terrain open gets my vote. I'm not opposed to pushing it up a week to the 21st either. It doesn't look like any snowmaking is going to happen until the weekend, at best... :roll:



I'm flexible, but would prefer Snow.  I think the 21st would work for me, if needed, too.  I'm not planning a burning a vacation day unless it's worth it.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'd prefer Snow myself. No sense in traveling an extra hour for a WROD. It will be pitch dependent for me though. Whatever mountain has steeper or ungroomed terrain open gets my vote. I'm not opposed to pushing it up a week to the 21st either. It doesn't look like any snowmaking is going to happen until the weekend, at best... :roll:



ya snow is great cause its closer. plus i have other stuff i want to see in the area. i did find some great deals on rooms for those dates 60 for a place right at the entrance and like a 120 for the grand summit.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'd prefer Snow myself. No sense in traveling an extra hour for a WROD. It will be pitch dependent for me though. Whatever mountain has steeper or ungroomed terrain open gets my vote. I'm not opposed to pushing it up a week to the 21st either. It doesn't look like any snowmaking is going to happen until the weekend, at best... :roll:



Yeah, seems rough . . .

Might have to postpone my attending an AZ gathering until Hunter in Early December . . .


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

so what is the plan to just ski friday. i have to be back in the city by 10:30 so i think i would go up early on thursday and get some time in on thursday. what are others plans?


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> so what is the plan to just ski friday. i have to be back in the city by 10:30 so i think i would go up early on thursday and get some time in on thursday. what are others plans?



Day trip regardless if it's Snow or Killington.


----------



## hardline (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Day trip regardless if it's Snow or Killington.



i think im going to go up thursday and do a halfday if snow is open if no i will get up thursday night at killington. i need a night off.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

Check out *[post="202827"]this post[/post]* from last year. they started making snow on Chute on the 8th, and it opened the afternoon of the 11th. If they start making snow on Chute by Tuesday or Wednesday, maybe we have a chance for Friday. Fresh snowmaking and spongy bumps sound great to me! Fingers crossed...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Check out *[post="202827"]this post[/post]* from last year. they started making snow on Chute on the 8th, and it opened the afternoon of the 11th. If they start making snow on Chute by Tuesday or Wednesday, maybe we have a chance for Friday. Fresh snowmaking and spongy bumps sound great to me! Fingers crossed...



I'd think that it's a safe bet that once they get the temps early next week, that the snow cloud they'll create just may very well show up on the national weather service radar!  The biggest question will be how long will it take them to drain Snow Lake and have to temporarily stop making snow for it to refill??

Last years opening snowmaking assault drained that sucker!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

If cold air stays in place, they should be able to pull it off. I'm so bummed with this warm weather! It was 51F at my house at 5:45 this AM. Ugh!


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'd think that it's a safe bet that once they get the temps early next week, that the snow cloud they'll create just may very well show up on the national weather service radar!  The biggest question will be how long will it take them to drain Snow Lake and have to temporarily stop making snow for it to refill??
> 
> Last years opening snowmaking assault drained that sucker!



Didn't the acquire water rights from Haystack this year too?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Didn't the acquire water rights from Haystack this year too?



That's what I heard.  I wonder if it's plumbed up in such a way that water from Haystack could be used over on that side of the mountain?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Didn't the acquire water rights from Haystack this year too?





bvibert said:


> That's what I heard.  I wonder if it's plumbed up in such a way that water from Haystack could be used over on that side of the mountain?




They've had water rights from Haystack since they sold it off a few years ago.  What they got this year was the ability to use an *EXTRA* I believe 18 million gallons(or some amount close to that), over the course of the year that previously just sat in the pond next to the entry for Haystack.

Mount Snow's entire pumping system is connected.  If you were to drive down Handle Road (the road that goes from Carinthia to Haystack),  there's a big supply pipe burried on the West Side of the road that connects Haystack's water to Mount Snow's system.  Then once it gets to Mount Snow,  the pump house/ snow making building that's off to the left of the Nitro Quad as you look up at the mountain from the parking lot sends the water up the hill and into the system, and depending on what valves are opened/closed the water can end up on any snowmaking trail on the mountain.

This already existing pipe between Haystack and Mount Snow is a component of what would be the final pipe/pump system for the proposed West Lake project, although the town of Wilmington wants the ability to use some of it for fire hydrant purposes.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

Good info Jeff! Handle road is fairly long. That must be one heck of a pipe system.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 5, 2008)

The extended forecast is not looking too friendly for constructive snowmaking and I doubt that Mount Snow would be able to open by the 14th.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Good info Jeff! Handle road is fairly long. That must be one heck of a pipe system.



Just over 1.5 miles along Handle Road.  And if the proposed West lake project is built, they'll be adding another 2 or so miles of pipe


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> They've had water rights from Haystack since they sold it off a few years ago.  What they got this year was the ability to use an *EXTRA* I believe 18 million gallons(or some amount close to that), over the course of the year that previously just sat in the pond next to the entry for Haystack.
> 
> Mount Snow's entire pumping system is connected.  If you were to drive down Handle Road (the road that goes from Carinthia to Haystack),  there's a big supply pipe burried on the West Side of the road that connects Haystack's water to Mount Snow's system.  Then once it gets to Mount Snow,  the pump house/ snow making building that's off to the left of the Nitro Quad as you look up at the mountain from the parking lot sends the water up the hill and into the system, and depending on what valves are opened/closed the water can end up on any snowmaking trail on the mountain.
> 
> This already existing pipe between Haystack and Mount Snow is a component of what would be the final pipe/pump system for the proposed West Lake project, although the town of Wilmington wants the ability to use some of it for fire hydrant purposes.



Thanks for the info.  I wasn't sure if they had the mountain split into different zones that couldn't be easily connected.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> The extended forecast is not looking too friendly for constructive snowmaking and I doubt that Mount Snow would be able to open by the 14th.



Looking at the models way out.  I'd give them a pretty good shot a opening day of the 15th.

That first pool of cold air arriving sometime Sunday/Monday per the models wants to send the coldest stuff towards the mid-appalachians, and us up in New England look like we'll need to wait to Wednesday or so of next week until a decent cold pool heads our way


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just over 1.5 miles along Handle Road.  And if the proposed West lake project is built, they'll be adding another 2 or so miles of pipe



More certainly can't hurt! :grin:


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Looking at the models way out. I'd give them a pretty good shot a opening day of the 15th.
> 
> That first pool of cold air arriving sometime Sunday/Monday per the models wants to send the coldest stuff towards the mid-appalachians, and us up in New England look like we'll need to wait to Wednesday or so of next week until a decent cold pool heads our way


 
A storm system next week looks to come into the Ohio Valley and then move east, most likely bringing rain to New England. I have heard of a turn to cold weather for the Thanksgiving period and lasting into December.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> A storm system next week looks to come into the Ohio Valley and then move east, most likely bringing rain to New England.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ha, Ha, funny:lol: I just call them like I see them and it looks warm until around Thanksgiving.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Ha, Ha, funny:lol: I just call them like I see them and it looks warm until around Thanksgiving.



That's what it's starting to look like unfortunately.  I just hope that one of these systems in the long range models rolling out of Canada will definatively shift the pattern before then.  Unfortunately it seems like each and everyone as of late is well moderated temperature wise when it hits the East coast, followed by some West/SW flow within 48 hrs of hitting the Eastern seaboard   Plus, even the "cold" stuff in the models isn't getting much below 20 degrees(if that) in the lower 10,000 feet of the atmosphere as of yet


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm going to guess that it's going to be a long shot for Mount Snow on Friday, certainly not anything on the North Face. I propose we move the venue to Killington. I'd imagine they'll have at least what they had last week by then. Who's in for K-mart on Friday? Roll call:

Greg


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm going to guess that it's going to be a long shot for Mount Snow on Friday, certainly not anything on the North Face. I propose we move the venue to Killington. I'd imagine they'll have at least what they had last week by then. Who's in for K-mart on Friday? Roll call:
> 
> Greg



i already requested the day off...

Greg
Grassi21


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg
Grassi21
bvibert


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2008)

I may be there also if things are looking good.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg
Grassi21
bvibert
ALLSKIING


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

No vacation days for WROD.

I will probably be there the 15th and/or 16th, though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> No vacation days for WROD.
> 
> I will probably be there the 15th and/or 16th, though.





Same here!!!


----------



## reefer (Nov 8, 2008)

*In!*

Greg
Grassi21
bvibert
ALLSKIING 
Reefer

back to raking............................


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

I want to go so badly... and I have no problem with playing lodge mom most of the day... the extra drive may be a bit much for the kids though. BUT knowing that I'd likely only get to ski a few runs (if that), I can't justify the cost.  Have fun.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Same here!!!




yep me too 15-17th...


steve..


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

i will go up thursday night. then ride till about 2 or 3 so i can leave to be back in the city to dj.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll be there.

Greg
Grassi21
bvibert
ALLSKIING 
Reefer
skibum9995


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

Is this at regular rates? $77 for full day?

Just checking... I was thinking of maybe finding a way to get up on Saturday but not if it's at the regular Saturday rate of $82...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Is this at regular rates? $77 for full day?
> 
> Just checking... I was thinking of maybe finding a way to get up on Saturday but not if it's at the regular Saturday rate of $82...



I'm guessing it's going to be the early season $65 rate..if they charge 77 or 82..then I will say that Powdr'missing a vowel is not as legit as people make them out to be.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 8, 2008)

It was only $55 when I was there on Tuesday.


----------



## reefer (Nov 9, 2008)

Did the (4) tickets for $199.00 that Geoff posted 10/25/08 in the skiing-on-the-cheap thread. So it was $212.00 with tax ($53.00/ticket). Have to be in a ski club/council. Not the greatest deal around but between these and my passports I ski Killington at least (6) times this year! I was already in a club. Don't know what restrictions, I'm assuming Holidays. Picking it up at Snowshed Friday morning. I'm one of the ones that would rather pay a little extra for the smaller crowds...............although I probably will not spend more than $40.00 on a ticket the remainder of the year, and half my tickets are comps.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 9, 2008)

I really hope fridays weather changes....Not looking great at this point.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I really hope fridays weather changes....Not looking great at this point.



As long as they get their snowmaking in early in the week..a little rain on Friday won't hurt things..it could make the surface faster..


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I really hope fridays weather changes....Not looking great at this point.



Powder day. That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it!  :flag:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 9, 2008)

i'm gonna sit this one out.  I hope i regret it.  but cant justify another vacation day this early in the season.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm gonna sit this one out.  I hope i regret it.  but cant justify another vacation day this early in the season.



You just insured that Friday is indeed going to be a powder day.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm gonna sit this one out.  I hope i regret it.  but cant justify another vacation day this early in the season.





Greg said:


> You just insured that Friday is indeed going to be a powder day.



No kidding!  Thanks Pat! 8)


----------



## danny p (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm in unless it gets really ugly.

Greg
Grassi21
bvibert
ALLSKIING 
Reefer
skibum9995 
danny p


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 10, 2008)

K-zone is saying the guns are on this am.


----------



## danny p (Nov 10, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> K-zone is saying the guns are on this am.



And it's snowing on the webcam!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> K-zone is saying the guns are on this am.





danny p said:


> And it's snowing on the webcam!



Good news!  Thanks for uplifting this thread a bit!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> You just insured that Friday is indeed going to be a powder day.



i always reserve the right to change my mind.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

At what point does it make sense to bump this to the 21st? Not really interested in taking a vacation day for rain skiing, especially if next week is more promising. I would need to know by tomorrow in order to shift work plans. Thoughts?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you afraid to ski in the rain??? 40% chance for Friday isn't that bad..

Thursday: Rain likely. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Thursday Night: Rain likely. Cloudy, with a low around 37. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Friday: A chance of showers. Cloudy, with a high near 46. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are you afraid to ski in the rain???



I am. i'm afraid i might melt.  at least thats what my mommy  always told me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> I am. i'm afraid i might melt.  at least thats what my mommy  always told me.



I've skied in the rain so much it doesn't even faze me..especially at a place like Killington where you can dry off in the Ganjala..I wish the clits hit the Vermont mountains on the weekends..I'm hoarding my vacation days for winter/spring skiing..


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are you afraid to ski in the rain??? 40% chance for Friday isn't that bad..
> 
> Thursday: Rain likely. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
> 
> ...



No. I'm not afraid - done it many times. But I'm not psyched about taking a vacation day to drive 3 hours to ski a WROD in the rain when all indications point to the potential that waiting a week might result in more terrain being open.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> At what point does it make sense to bump this to the 21st? Not really interested in taking a vacation day for rain skiing, especially if next week is more promising. I would need to know by tomorrow in order to shift work plans. Thoughts?



Next week looks promising starting Sunday for serious snowmaking. With T-giving 2.5 weeks away, I would think they'd really crank it up next week. Right now, were looking at going up either Tues or Wed. Chance for snow showers Mon/Tues, If they're making snow then, midweek into the weekend may be solid. That's the bet were making right now.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> At what point does it make sense to bump this to the 21st? Not really interested in taking a vacation day for rain skiing, especially if next week is more promising. I would need to know by tomorrow in order to shift work plans. Thoughts?



If it's pretty likely to rain then postponing until the 21st might not be a bad idea.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 10, 2008)

What happens if you postpone it and it is all snow instead of rain? You'll really feel dumb then


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What happens if you postpone it and it is all snow instead of rain? You'll really feel dumb then



Not the first time.


----------



## danny p (Nov 10, 2008)

i would definately at least hold out to the last minute, weather forecasts are only accurate a day or two in advance.  since this morning the forecast has become more favorable, just not on the noaa site...

for example(don't forget to click on imperial msmts):
http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Killington/6day/top

very little ncp in that forecast!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 10, 2008)

I would wait until Tuesday to see if the weather changes...If not the 21st works for me.


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

I vote for the 21st...at Snow. 

Early season skiing seems hardly worth it if you're going to drive all that distance to ski in the rain. Just MHO, though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 10, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I would wait until Tuesday to see if the weather changes...If not the 21st works for me.



i agree. easy for me to swap the 14th for the 21st.  but the jones is hitting pretty hard these days...


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i agree. easy for me to swap the 14th for the 21st.  but the jones is hitting pretty hard these days...



The forecast got a little better:



> Thursday: *A chance of snow after 1pm*. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. Chance of precipitation is 40%.
> 
> Thursday Night: Rain likely. Cloudy, with a low around 29. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> 
> Friday: Showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 44. Chance of precipitation is 60%.



Still rain for Thursday night and Friday at 3132', but we're going in the right direction at least.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 10, 2008)

This looks better yet.
http://www.snowforecast.com/Killington


----------



## hardline (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> The forecast got a little better:
> 
> 
> 
> Still rain for Thursday night and Friday at 3132', but we're going in the right direction at least.



if there is rain im going to bag it i would rather my fist day not be a rain. i do think if we pushed it to the 21st we would have better conditions.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like Friday is going to be pretty wet. I say we push it to the 21st.


----------



## danny p (Nov 11, 2008)

yup, it starting to look that way.  There has been no promise that they will even open on Friday, so it might be best to push it up to next week.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2008)

I vote we move it to the 21st and also back to Snow.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I vote we move it to the 21st and also back to Snow.


Although K will have a ton more open then snow.....Depends on if you want to drive for more trails.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I vote we move it to the 21st and also back to Snow.





ALLSKIING said:


> Although K will have a ton more open then snow.....Depends on if you want to drive for more trails.



All right. The 21st it is. I'm open to either Snow or Killington. If Killington has significantly more advanced terrain (I would bet they will given the additional snowmaking), I'm still down with K-mart.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm down for the 21st but i'm gonna go where the skiing is the best.  If snow doesnt have chute open, killington will be my destination.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm down for the 21st but i'm gonna go where the skiing is the best.  If snow doesnt have chute open, killington will be my destination.



Totally. And even if Chute is open, but Killington has a few advanced runs to choose from, I'll be driving the extra hour. I'm going to plan on Killington for now.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Totally. And even if Chute is open, but Killington has a few advanced runs to choose from, I'll be driving the extra hour. I'm going to plan on Killington for now.




i'm on board with that.  My guess is that killington will have downdraft headwall, mousetrap and highline open at the least.  DD headwall and mousetrap are kinda short but highline has provided nice early season bumps past years.  kinda a funky double fall line trail at the top and fairly steep.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 11, 2008)

yea next weeks weather looks good...K should be able to blow a lot of snow and coupled with some natural snow should be the best show around


steve


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

I think another week my kill me though...


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I think another week my kill me though...



I'll say this much. If I'm waiting a week for "better" skiing, I'm going rain or not.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll say this much. If I'm waiting a week for "better" skiing, I'm going rain or not.


Yep, even if its mud, I am going.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Are any of you guys going to be at Killington Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## reefer (Nov 11, 2008)

*pussies.......................*

I'm down for the 21st at Killington. I'll be at Mt. Snow on the 22nd.............................don't want to ski Mt. Snow two days in a row, especially this early in the year.
And I'm probably still making a last minute decision on this Friday. It might depend on, as someone said, if they even open Friday. If not, I may do Killington Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are any of you guys going to be at Killington Saturday and Sunday?


Very slight chance I may just jump in the car and go....depends on if the weather gets better.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Very slight chance I may just jump in the car and go....depends on if the weather gets better.



I don't have anything else to do so rain or shine I'm most likely going..I don't know if I'm driving up Friday or Saturday..


----------



## danny p (Nov 11, 2008)

if either friday or saturday this week turns out to be good, i'm there.  I'm in for friday next week for sure.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

danny p said:


> if either friday or saturday this week turns out to be good, i'm there.  I'm in for friday next week for sure.




nice!  looking forward to a snowboarder joining us.  DMC is the only boarder i can think of that i've skied with from here.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

We're headin up next Wednesday-Friday. Lookin good so far.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in for the 21st.  I'd prefer Killington, but will head to Mt. Snow if that's where the gathering is.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2008)

In for the 21st.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> In for the 21st.



Now that I think about it, I'm out.  Taking a road trip to Maine with a couple of friends.  We won't be too far from Sunday River......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Now that I think about it, I'm out.  Taking a road trip to Maine with a couple of friends.  We won't be too far from Sunday River......



A non skiing trip?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 11, 2008)

If the tin mountain round up if its  is still on $25 dollar lift tickets with 3 cans of food Sat and sunday at the River.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

Bob R said:


> If the tin mountain round up if its  is still on $25 dollar lift tickets with 3 cans of food Sat and sunday at the River.



did they move it to the weekend of the 22nd or is it still this weekend?  I don't think I'll be making it this weekend with the current forecast.


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2008)

Now that it's been moved to the 21st, I'll probably be in for this. I'm also on the front that if Chute doesn't open, I'll going to Killington. Just realized last Sunday that Killington is only 30-45 minutes further than Snow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Zand said:


> Now that it's been moved to the 21st, I'll probably be in for this. I'm also on the front that if Chute doesn't open, I'll going to Killington. Just realized last Sunday that Killington is only 30-45 minutes further than Snow.



Zand did I meet you last week at Killington?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 11, 2008)

just took the 21st off...im down for some bump/chump ripping

steve


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> just took the 21st off...im down for some bump/chump ripping
> 
> steve




what about the poacher?  can you rope him into it?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 11, 2008)

hes probable


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> hes probable



lol, I'm listed as day to day.


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Zand did I meet you last week at Killington?



Ya... I was the one who said I recognized you earlier in the day but thought it was someone else because you were actually turning...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

Wife was supposed to get her cast off next Monday, she f'ed up the appointment date. I told her she better get it off by Friday cuz were heading north next wednesday and she needs a few days to get back in the dog care groove while I'm gone. Yeah, I'm puttin the foot down. Jones factor 8.8, taking no prisoners, no excuses. She's getting the cast off on Friday.  Starting to slowly spend brownie points I built up since last season!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Zand said:


> Ya... I was the one who said I recognized you earlier in the day but thought it was someone else because you were actually turning...



OK ..that day was a blur..one minute I was skiing and the next minute I was home in Pennsylvania posting..I had to make alot of turns at Killington that day because of all the people on the trails..I like having the entire run empty so I can do a NT run..No Turns..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wife was supposed to get her cast off next Monday, she f'ed up the appointment date. I told her she better get it off by Friday cuz were heading north next wednesday and she needs a few days to get back in the dog care groove while I'm gone. Yeah, I'm puttin the foot down. Jones factor 8.8, taking no prisoners, no excuses. She's getting the cast off on Friday.  Starting to slowly spend brownie points I built up since last season!



What did she break???  I'd think with you around all the time she'd be psyched to have the house to herself..:-D:flame:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> A non skiing trip?



yup, non skiing... :-(  i might try to talk them into a few hours at the river.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yup, non skiing... :-(  i might try to talk them into a few hours at the river.



Fo Shizzle..I wouldn't be down with driving all the way to Maine to see some lighthouses or whatever your roadtrip will entail..


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yup, non skiing... :-(  i might try to talk them into a few hours at the river.



A non skiing trip with buds during ski season? :blink: You're still such a poser.




:razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Fo Shizzle..I wouldn't be down with driving all the way to Maine to see some lighthouses or whatever your roadtrip will entail..



the state berry of maine is the wild blueberry.... Fo Shizzle...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

i've tasted these berries and they would be worth skipping 8 feet of the most bone dry powder ever to land on this earth.

call me when you get back.  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> i've tasted these berries and they would be worth skipping 8 feet of the most bone dry powder ever to land on this earth.
> 
> call me when you get back.  :lol:



degenerate


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> i've tasted these berries and they would be worth skipping 8 feet of the most bone dry powder ever to land on this earth.
> 
> call me when you get back.  :lol:



i'll meet you at tyler mill. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> degenerate




and proud of it.


back to the 21st @ the mighty K.  I'm gonna have to come up with some magic.  I didnt realize my wife booked an appt on that date.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'll meet you at tyler mill. :lol:



o.k. mr. red eye.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> o.k. mr. red eye.



watch it.  that's mr. brown star to you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'll meet you at tyler mill. :lol:



...and if per chance you decide to stop in Portsmouth on the way back for a pit stop to bake some some blueberry pie....give a shout :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2008)

So deadhead - since you're posting in this thread, you gonna take a weekday and grace us with your presence?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ...and if per chance you decide to stop in Portsmouth on the way back for a pit stop to bake some some blueberry pie....give a shout :lol:



i do respect your culinary prowess.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> So deadhead - since you're posting in this thread, you gonna take a weekday and grace us with your presence?



unfortunately no

if you can picture the floor of the NYSE, but the only thing being sold is turkeys, that's pretty much my life the week before and of Thanksgiving.  Not looking forward to it at all.

mid-winter, you pick a Friday and give me two weeks notice and I'll be there....preferably MRG


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> So deadhead - since you're posting in this thread, you gonna take a weekday and grace us with your presence?



i dont think he even skis.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> i dont think he even skis.



if you mean I don't ass noodle with skinny skis like it's 1995, yes you're correct


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> if you mean I don't ass noodle with skinny skis like it's 1995, yes you're correct




:lol:


----------



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> i dont think he even skis.



Nope, that's Ctenidae you're thinking off.




On another note:  I can't do Fridays this semester.  If anyone wants to do the day before (20th) I should be able to though.  Or maybe even that weekend if GSS comes up.  I've been touring too much lately, I need some gaper slamons at K-mart...


----------



## hardline (Nov 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Nope, that's Ctenidae you're thinking off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill come up and do thursday with ya. dont really like the weekends


----------



## danny p (Nov 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> nice!  looking forward to a snowboarder joining us.  DMC is the only boarder i can think of that i've skied with from here.



yeah i'm looking forward to meeting and skiing/riding with some AZers this year, never happened last year.  Forecast is looking really good for next Friday, hope it stays that way!


----------



## awf170 (Nov 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> ill come up and do thursday with ya. dont really like the weekends



Cool.  2knees is doing Thursday too.  Maybe I should start another thread...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2008)

So who is in this day?


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

me till 2 or so then i gots to head back to the city.


----------



## danny p (Nov 14, 2008)

100% IN.  Can't come soon enough!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone know what the ticket price will be on Friday?


----------



## danny p (Nov 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Does anyone know what the ticket price will be on Friday?



i'm guessing it will still be the early season rate -$65.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2008)

danny p said:


> i'm guessing it will still be the early season rate -$65.



That's what I'm guessing too, but I wanted to know for sure, or at least have a better idea...


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

Roll call:

hardline
danny p
ALLSKIING
bvibert
Greg
reefer
powhunter
johnnypoach

Geoff? Highway Star? GSS?

Psyched to hang with some boarders!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Roll call:
> 
> hardline
> danny p
> ...



I have work..sorry..maybe I'll meet up with some AZers Thanksgiving weekend in VT..


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

Dress warm:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...8554688&site=btv&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en

:lol:


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have work..sorry..maybe I'll meet up with some AZers Thanksgiving weekend in VT..



im down for turkey day ass noodling.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> im down for turkey day ass noodling.



I'll be skiing Saturday to Monday of Thanksgiving weekend..


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll be skiing Saturday to Monday of Thanksgiving weekend..



where you thinkin of going?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> where you thinkin of going?



I'll most likely ski a different place each day..maybe Killington, Sugarbush and Okemo..I would only hit Stowe if they get dumped on..


----------



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll be there.  It'll be chilly so I'll be dressed like my avatar in a red-ish Arc'Teryx shell, Giro Omen helmet, and probably Salomon X-Wing Furys or Salomon Xtra Hots.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2008)

3 New inches last night and still snowing........Nice to see everything white!!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2008)

My back deck.  It's nice to see everything white again.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

hardline
danny p
ALLSKIING
bvibert
Greg
reefer
powhunter
johnnypoach

Geoff (sounds like we might bump into you?)

Anyone else? Should we set a meeting time/place. Like top of the NRT at 11 am?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> hardline
> danny p
> ALLSKIING
> bvibert
> ...



Added names above.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 17, 2008)

hardline
danny p
ALLSKIING
bvibert
Greg
reefer
powhunter


Geoff (sounds like we might bump into you?)

Anyone else? Should we set a meeting time/place. Like top of the NRT at 11 am?  

Jonny is out....too much going on at work


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Jonny is out....too much going on at work



Bummer!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> hardline
> danny p
> ALLSKIING
> bvibert
> ...



Given the amount of open terrain, it would be difficult to miss me.  11:00 at the top of Rime works for me.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Given the amount of open terrain, it would be difficult to miss me.  11:00 at the top of Rime works for me.



Sweet. Good group:

hardline
danny p
ALLSKIING
bvibert
Greg
reefer
powhunter
Moe Ghoul (Mike) & Fred
Geoff


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

BTW, anyone up for a little Killington video shoot?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet. Good group:
> 
> hardline
> danny p
> ...



i'm hoping to get up there and bring a buddy along but i'm  50/50 right now. depends on how work goes this week.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm hoping to get up there and bring a buddy along but i'm  50/50 right now. depends on how work goes this week.



Nice!! Make it happen!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm hoping to get up there and bring a buddy along but i'm  50/50 right now. depends on how work goes this week.



Hope you can pull it off!  It's going to be a good sized group.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

Dumping:

http://www.killington.com/winter/the_mountain/k1_webcam/index.html


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Dumping:
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/the_mountain/k1_webcam/index.html



SWEET!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, anyone up for a little Killington video shoot?



Sure, why not?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking like a good time!

hardline
danny p
ALLSKIING
bvibert
Greg
reefer
powhunter
Moe Ghoul (Mike) & Fred
Geoff
downhill04

Maybe:
gmcunni and friend


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Dumping:
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/the_mountain/k1_webcam/index.html



It looks cold up at the Peak


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It looks cold up at the Peak


Cold is good........It really can't be to cold for me this time of year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Cold is good........It really can't be to cold for me this time of year.



Well with temps in the teens and even single digits...snowmaking production is gonna be excellent..


----------



## powhunter (Nov 17, 2008)

o3jeff you gonna make this??????


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2008)

powhunter said:


> o3jeff you gonna make this??????



I think he mentioned somewhere that he doesn't think "WRODs" are worth taking a vacation day. What he doesn't realize is that with several days of round-the-clock snowmaking, this isn't going to be your typical WROD....


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2008)

powhunter said:


> o3jeff you gonna make this??????



I'm out for this one,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think he mentioned somewhere that he doesn't think "WRODs" are worth taking a vacation day. What he doesn't realize is that with several days of round-the-clock snowmaking, this isn't going to be your typical WROD....



I bet there will be lots of whales for getting air off of..


----------



## 2knees (Nov 17, 2008)

dude, change your avatar before someone dies of fright.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think he mentioned somewhere that he doesn't think "WRODs" are worth taking a vacation day.



i'm with o3jeff on that thought but i'm in a "use it or lose it" situation.  have to burn a few days before the end of the year, company policy won't let us carry over.


----------



## danny p (Nov 17, 2008)

k.com reporting 5" of natural today!  totally stoked for friday!!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Maybe:
> gmcunni and friend



my friend is out but I'm still plotting and scheming to make it up for the day.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> my friend is out but I'm still plotting and scheming to make it up for the day.



I have confidence that you can make it happen!


----------



## awf170 (Nov 17, 2008)

danny p said:


> k.com reporting 5" of natural today!  totally stoked for friday!!



Sweet... I'm definitely poaching superstar or something for my last run Thursday.  Hopefully I get banned from K-mart for the season.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2008)

danny p said:


> k.com reporting 5" of natural today!  totally stoked for friday!!



That report is accurate.  I had 5" on my cars today.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 17, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Sweet... I'm definitely poaching superstar or something for my last run Thursday.  Hopefully I get banned from K-mart for the season.



You should poach Escapade/Cascade. Lift serviced double black poaching.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

mondeo said:


> You should poach Escapade/Cascade. Lift serviced double black poaching.




Don't encourage him..Poaching is illegal..:blink::grin:


----------



## awf170 (Nov 17, 2008)

mondeo said:


> You should poach Escapade/Cascade. Lift serviced double black poaching.


 
Is it grassy?  If so, sure.


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

Got an extra day for some bump lines to show up! I'm jumping out of my skin right about now...


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2008)

Gear's packed. Gotta throw together an overnight bag tomorrow night and I'll be ready to roll.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

Getting really effing pumped for this.  Most of the gear is packed, got a few loose ends to finish up tonight and I'll be good to go.  Looking to be a bit on the nippy side, make sure you're prepared.  I'm guessing there's going to be some snowmaking to ski through too... 

Good looking crew:
*
Definite:*
danny p
ALLSKIING
bvibert
Greg
reefer
powhunter
Moe Ghoul (Mike) & Fred
Geoff
JerseyJoey?

*Maybe:*
gmcunni
hardline

Plus I hear we might have a surprise appearance from another AZer! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

Of the ones I know, I'm not so sure I would say that group is "good looking."


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Of the ones I know, I'm not so sure I would say that group is "good looking."



Good point!  Poor choice of words...  Except for myself, of course..


----------



## danny p (Nov 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Getting really effing pumped for this.



big +1 here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

Right now Moe and his buddy Fred are enroute to Killington..they are both a blast to ski with..


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2008)

i'm practically hyperventaliting due to the excitement of possibly skiing Friday....


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm practically hyperventaliting due to the excitement of possibly skiing Friday....



Easy there. I see you seem to change your avatar every hour.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm practically hyperventaliting due to the excitement of possibly skiing Friday....



possibly???


----------



## 2knees (Nov 19, 2008)

ok guys, i dont want to hear about some big on snow rumble.



			
				Nevada West said:
			
		

> They will be crushing it on Friday. Big meeting at 11 top of Glades triple.
> 
> Who's in?




battle of the boards......Killington style.

or maybe you guys could have a kz/az ski off with the winner banned from posting about killington forever.  :lol:


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 19, 2008)

I flip flop more than a politician. I am now bagging out on tomorrow but I am a 100%, firm, lock’em up, solid, definite for Friday. Just got the OK cleared all my afternoon meeting and it’s time to rip up big K!!!!!!:-D:-D


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I flip flop more than a politician. I am now bagging out on tomorrow but I am a 100%, firm, lock’em up, solid, definite for Friday. Just got the OK cleared all my afternoon meeting and it’s time to rip up big K!!!!!!:-D:-D



Glad you realized that Friday is going to be much better!


*
Definite:*
danny p
ALLSKIING
bvibert
Greg
reefer
powhunter
Moe Ghoul (Mike) & Fred
Geoff
downhill04
JerseyJoey?

*Maybe:*
gmcunni
hardline


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Glad you realized that Friday is going to be much better!



It was a hard decision. Actually the decision was made for me. I went off on my boss when this decision was made and told him "you better not to expect me on friday. I don't care whats due or what meeting are planned I will be skiing at Killington. If you want to reach me strap on a pair of skis and try to keep up." :argue:

I hope I still have a job next Monday  :blink:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> It was a hard decision. Actually the decision was made for me. I went off on my boss when this decision was made and told him "you better not to expect me on friday. I don't care whats due or what meeting are planned I will be skiing at Killington. If you want to reach me strap on a pair of skis and try to keep up." :argue:
> 
> I hope I still have a job next Monday  :blink:



Nice work! :lol:

Good luck on that still having a job thing...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

I just sent my boss an email letting him know I wouldn't be in on Friday. 8)


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm IN.
Definite:
danny p
ALLSKIING
bvibert
Greg
reefer
powhunter
Moe Ghoul (Mike) & Fred
Geoff
downhill04
gmcunni
JerseyJoey?

Maybe:
hardline 

go to run up to Avon to grab my skis from the shop during work tomorrow but other than that things look good.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

BTW, I do know JerseyJoey is a def.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I'm IN.
> Definite:
> danny p
> ALLSKIING
> ...



Awesome! :beer:



bvibert said:


> I just sent my boss an email letting him know I wouldn't be in on Friday. 8)



Seconds after I sent him the email I got a meeting request from him for Friday afternoon.  I got a little nervous, but then a minute later he replied to my email that it was no problem.  Meeting request DECLINED! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe hardline got some rad antibiotics and will make a miraculous recovery...?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe hardline got some rad antibiotics and will make a miraculous recovery...?



That would be pretty sweet, but I'm not counting on it...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe hardline got some rad antibiotics and will make a miraculous recovery...?



He's out per tomorrow's thread... 

*Definite:*
danny p
ALLSKIING
bvibert
Greg
reefer
powhunter
Moe Ghoul (Mike) & Fred
Geoff
downhill04
gmcunni
JerseyJoey

Skis are tuned (by my standards) and loaded in the car, as are the my boots and poles.  When I get home from work tomorrow I'll have some dinner with the family, load up my over-night stuff in my clothes bag and head out.  Can't wait!


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe hardline got some rad antibiotics and will make a miraculous recovery...?



ya i started taking them today so i didn't even have a drink at work tonight but if i go spend two days in the cold then work all weekend i will be sick all next week maybe longer. so i have to make the responsible choice. i dont want to work through holiday season doing 4 or 5 events a week sick. after the the holidays im on vacation for the winter. nuttin but riding everyday for me.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Skis are tuned (by my standards)



So....you gonna bring your tuning crap and fix up my boards over a few beers tonight? :idea:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> So....you gonna bring your tuning crap and fix up my boards over a few beers tonight? :idea:



Uh.... I'll bring it and let _you_ tune your skis...


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 20, 2008)

*game on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> *game on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Are you excited? :lol:


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are you excited? :lol:



Hellz yeah!! I'm jumping out of my shoes right now. What time you getting up there? I will give you a call when I get to the lot. It should be around 8ish


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

Pics on K-zone:

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=341698#p341698

Sounds like Mousetrap is starting to form some bumplets. powhunter is there with the Thursday crew so we'll get him to show us the goods tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Hellz yeah!! I'm jumping out of my shoes right now. What time you getting up there? I will give you a call when I get to the lot. It should be around 8ish



Tonight around 11 pm. We'll be on the gondi early. Gimme a call.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2008)

*PUMPED!!*


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Tonight around 11 pm. We'll be on the gondi early. Gimme a call.



I'm planning on getting up there and standing in line before the gondi opens. I will give you a call so we can hook up early.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Tonight around 11 pm. We'll be on the gondi early. Gimme a call.



BTW if you spot any jumps off the side of any trail please do me a favor and do not point them out to me ;-)

I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> *PUMPED!!*



+1

picked up freshly waxed and sharpened skis at Ski Market.  need to taxi kids around town tonight but will pull gear out of attic and pack car before going to sleep.  going to try to hit the road by 5:30 AM, hopefully in the parking lot at K by 9.  I'll look for you guys on the hill.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2008)

The Snowdon Quad is supposed to start running at 10:00.  That gives you an alternative to the K1 for skiing Mouse Trap.  Lower Chute should be pretty nice since they've been blowing snow on it for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

Geoff said:


> The Snowdon Quad is supposed to start running at 10:00.  That gives you an alternative to the K1 for skiing Mouse Trap.  Lower Chute should be pretty nice since they've been blowing snow on it for 3 or 4 days.



That's great news. Talked to 2knees and Grassi this afternoon and they confirmed Mousetrap was the place to be.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2008)

Geoff said:


> 11:00 at the top of Rime works for me.



is this the correct time/place?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> is this the correct time/place?



That's a lousy time and place given the other options.  If it's running, bottom o' the Snowdon Quad would be the best meet spot.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> is this the correct time/place?



Yes.


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

Just got an email with a fresh pic from today! Here's most of the crew who met up for 11AM:






Wow, Greg really stands out with those neon boots! :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 21, 2008)

That delivers! Sending pics and already posted! Nice work!


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

I started a new thread in case he sends more like the Hunter trip. Nothing like up to the minute reporting, eh?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Just got an email with a fresh pic from today! Here's most of the crew who met up for 11AM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.  So I can ID Greg and Brian.  Others?


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

Actually, Brian was the one who took the pic. Didn't tell me who was who though.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 21, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice.  So I can ID Greg and Brian.  Others?



I think Brian is taking the picture so you don't see him.  To the immediate left of Greg is powhunter (red jacket) & to the right of Greg (in the foreground) is ALLSKIING.  I can't ID any of the others.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 21, 2008)

nice  looks like AZ is well represented


----------

